# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم BST / BSTPro Dongle  تريكه مهمه لمتسخدمين الدونجل العملاق BST و أيضا غير المستخدمين

## Micro man82

*السلام عليكم
كثير من الأحيان
عند العمل على موبايل مفعل به وضع تصحيح USB
USB Debug
في قائمة Srevice أو Unlock على سبيل المثال 
يقوم الموبايل بعمل Restart
وبعد ما الموبايل يفتح لا يتعرف على البرنامج
غير بعد إعادة تشغيل الكمبيوتر
وذلك لأن ADB مفعل بالويندوز 
يوجد طريقتين 
الطريقة الأولى 
من خلال البرنامج الخاص بالدونجل
وهي الضغط على هذا الزر 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
الطريقة الثانية
لغير مستخدمين الدونجل 
من خلال Task Manager
فتح قائمة Processes
وكليك يمين على كلمة ADB
ثم End Process 
كما موضح بالصوره  
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  * *الموضوع منقول**
اتمني لكم التوفيق*

----------


## mohamed73

بارك الله فيك

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

*بارك الله فيك وفي كاتب الموضوع اخي عند نقل الموضوع لابد من ان ننوه بانه منقول كما انبهك بعدم طرح اي روابط او صور تشير الي موقع اخر وهذا من ضمن شروط المنتديات تم تعديل الموضوع وجزاك الله خير علي المعلومة*

----------


## bassel5

الف ششششكر

----------


## ريان99

مشكورين على جهودكم

----------


## noaman22000

بارك الله فيك

----------


## mahrez_tv

شكرا حبيبي

----------


## ay011b

mercii

----------


## ibrahimgsm

*شكرا لك اخي*

----------

